# Innokin Ares - Who has stock?



## Scouse45 (12/12/17)

Jus getting a feeler out for who will be getting this and an idea of when? @Silver jus tagging u coz I can. U my mtl tank companion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Am watching

Thanks for the tag @Scouse45 

I was going to get this and probably still will at some point - just a bit concerned about its merits for tight MTL, which I like

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coenrad (12/12/17)

Tagging also, Looks like a very good starter rta with all the goodies it comes with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-innokin-ares-mtl-rta-by-phil-busardo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

